# First find in 2014 for southwest Missouri



## shaneb02 (Apr 4, 2014)

Found 30-40 very small greys in Branson today. Only picked 8 that were big enough (2-3"). All were found near river banks in sandy soils.


----------



## creekfinds (Mar 29, 2014)

Great. Thanks for the update.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

awesome stuff


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Great NEWS!!!!! They are heading North, won't be long before they are in my neck of the woods.


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats !! Ground temp not even at 40 for us yet


----------

